# Corel Draw Photopoint 10 --> Probleme mit Malfarbe/Pinsel



## JoPe (27. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich will ganz einfach in Corel Photopaint 10 mit einem Pinsel auf einem Foto malen. Dazu gibt es das Werkzeug "Malfarbe". Wenn man dieses anklickt kann man noch Einstellungen wie Farbton, Pinselart, Farbtransparenz, Pinselgröße o.ä. einstellen. Das funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei.
Aber: Wenn ich mit der Maus nun malen will tut sich nicht, d.h. "es wird keine Farbe aufgetragen".
Ich dachte zuerst, dass man nur auf einer Maske malen kann, also habe ich eine Maske erstellt (1x nur einen Bildteil, 1x das ganze Bild) aber auch das hat leider nichts genutzt.

Vor längerer Zeit hat es noch funktioniert, doch ich habe wohl beim rumklicken eine Einstellung/Option deaktiviert 

Falls jemand auch dieses Programm kennt wäre ich über jede Hilfe dankbar, denn ich brauche die Funktion unbedingt.



Viele Grüße
JoPe


P.S. ich habe die Hilfeschritte für "Malfarbe" schon alle durchgeführt, aber trotzdem geht es nicht.


----------

